# World of Warcraft Private Servers



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

World of Warcraft may be the best game I ever played. The music is perfect, absolutely beautiful, the possibilities have no end, the replay factor is high, the gameplay is as it should be. Another masterpiece from Blizzard.

Now, I'll begin to work (I'll have 16) in May, but me and my friend, we can't afford the registration yet. So, we registered ourselves to one of the many private WoW servers.

I just wanted to share this to you.

www.wowstatus.net

Our server
wow.roxhosting.net

PS : I don't think it's really a bad thing to do this, because Blizzard doesn't seem to care. Right now, they did nothing to prevent this, and it's really easy to do.


----------



## Da Grape (Nov 3, 2005)

DBerG said:


> World of Warcraft may be the best game I ever played. The music is perfect, absolutely beautiful, the possibilities have no end, the replay factor is high, the gameplay is as it should be. Another masterpiece from Blizzard.
> 
> Now, I'll begin to work (I'll have 16) in May, but me and my friend, we can't afford the registration yet. So, we registered ourselves to one of the many private WoW servers.
> 
> ...


So what's good/bad about what your doing?

Although I don't get to play as much WoW as I would like, I'm still happy with the game and my server (Icecrown).


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Reminds me how a South Korean couple's baby died because they went out for a few days to play WoW, they were charged with negligence causing death.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with playing on a private server but what's the point? It's a MASSIVELY MULTIPLAYER game....private servers if you're lucky have a handful of other real players whereas official servers have thousands.

Not to mention that if you play on a private server, your character won't be transferable to a real server once you subscribe and quite often quests and instances are buggy....not that the official servers are bug free but they're better.

$15 isn't that much to pay (3 Starbucks Grande Lattes a month) for the value you get. Walmart has gamecards for $28.97 for 2 months...cheaper than anywhere else although the online fee is tax free and the exchange rate is pretty good.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Sorry, it doesn't look like I made my point. I just wanted to share that there is private servers. I, two weeks ago, didn't knew it existed. Yes, it's a MMORPG. But we're myself and 4-5 of my friend on it, so we have fun anyway.  But yeah, the subscription is a great value.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Let me ask you this, at one Starbucks I frequent I have a choice of either paying $10 an hour or whatever they charge to use the internet or leech off a private WiFi signal for free. Starbucks won't like it as much but they won't cry foul and they sure as hell wouldn't know.


----------



## Da Grape (Nov 3, 2005)

DBerG said:


> Sorry, it doesn't look like I made my point. I just wanted to share that there is private servers. I, two weeks ago, didn't knew it existed. Yes, it's a MMORPG. But we're myself and 4-5 of my friend on it, so we have fun anyway.  But yeah, the subscription is a great value.


I just found out now about those so called Private Servers


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Da Grape said:


> I just found out now about those so called Private Servers


Yeah, this is news to me, too. I have the trial version of WoW installed from when they had that 10-day trial, so I'm going to give this a try.

Trev


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

TrevX said:


> Yeah, this is news to me, too. I have the trial version of WoW installed from when they had that 10-day trial, so I'm going to give this a try.
> 
> Trev


Same thing as me!
I think my point is clearer now.


----------



## mejag (Mar 16, 2003)

I didnt know you were able to do this either. Very cool.

Right now I'm paying and playing mostly on Crushridge (sp?). Very entertaining game, though I miss playing Anarchy Online. If only I could play this on my Mac *sigh*


----------



## iTony (Apr 22, 2003)

I suppose you can convince yourself it is legal, but somehow what I could glean from the faq leads me to think otherwise:

May i ask how can you build a server?

You may not ask. Since our aim is not getting sued by blizzard we dont want to answer this question.​
I'll just say, Blizzard has been very good to the Mac community. Releasing its software simultaneously for the Mac and PC. They are also one of the first companies to make Intel Core version.

I'd like a Porsche 911 but I can't afford it, but that doesn't give me the right to borrow one when the owner isn't looking.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Yup, I've been playing on a private server. It's not nearly as good as the pay servers (obviously) but it's fun because I'm on one of the 'hacked' servers where the xp and money levels are boosted. When I did pay for the official servers, I found myself always at a disadvantage because I couldn't dedicate much time to the game, and I didn't think I was getting my money's worth. I would play with friends, but they would level up much faster than me because they would simply play more often. Now I just play once in a while (like once a week for a few hours) when I have the time, and I don't have to feel pressured to play to get my $15 worth every month.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The Great Waka said:


> Now I just play once in a while (like once a week for a few hours) when I have the time, and I don't have to feel pressured to play to get my $15 worth every month.


And thus, a great lesson for South Korean parents everywhere.

Think how many lives these private servers are saving.


----------



## Hearst (Sep 11, 2007)

hello, how do you get your friends on your server i am playing on the Mango's server witch is just me alone and i tried almost 6 other servers to get friends on it and im a noob at most things  but cany someone please tell me how  my email is [email protected]


----------



## Maxime (Sep 10, 2007)

Some private servers are pretty big. For example the one I use often has over 1000 players online when I log in.

Edit: haha this is my first post on the forum. lol


----------

